# Was haltet Ihr von diesem Logo?



## jaylibII (15. März 2005)

Hallo,

so wir haben heute mal wieder ein Logo geamcht. Bevor ich jetzt aber sage um was es gehen soll bitte ich euch mal, dass Ihr mir einfach euere Meinung sagt was ihr davon haltet und was das dastellen soll.

Später sage ich dann für was das sein soll...

Gruß jaylibII


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (15. März 2005)

Kommt natürlich auf den Zweck an, aber generell versteh ich zunächst nicht den Zusammenhang zwischen der Grafik und "new day!". Abgesehen davon, ist es aber ein schönes Logo, vor allem die Farben gefallen mir sehr.

(Auch wenn es vom Stil her ein typisches New-Media-Logo ist. )


----------



## der_Jan (15. März 2005)

@Sebastian Wramba: Das ist doch offensichtlich: Das ist ein abgerissenes Kalenderblatt, die Strahlen sind die Sonne (oder so) Und die Farben sind auch toll. Find ich Klasse.


----------



## jensen (15. März 2005)

Ich erkenne dasselbe darin. Gefällt mir sehr!

mfg!
jens


----------



## fluessig (15. März 2005)

Die Farben find ich auch gut, wenn das Hintergrundgrau Bestandteil des Logos ist.

Aber die Schrift passt nicht so recht zum schwarzen Rahmen des Kalenderblatts, da sie irgendwie zu schlank aussieht und die Striche in Ecken enden und nicht abgerundet sind. Kann aber nicht sagen, dass es mit einer anderen Schriftart besser aussehen müsste.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (15. März 2005)

Ah, Kalenderblatt. Ja, das macht Sinn.


----------



## jaylibII (15. März 2005)

Guten Abend,

danke für Ihrer Meinung. Nun will ich euch auch mal sagen was ich damit ausdrücken will. Ich habe einen Auftrag von einem Kollegen bekommen er will eine Agentur gründen im Bereich Veranstalltungsplanung.

Dann meine Überelgungen:

NewDay = Neuer Tag

Das Logo = Kalenderblatt

Daraus gibt es dann jeden Tag was neues.

Nun kommt auch nochmals meine Frage. Wurdet Ihr was anderes machen oder wurdet Ihr sagen nee das kann man so gut lassen.

Gruß  jaylibIl


----------



## chrisbergr (15. März 2005)

Das Logo ist in meinen Augen gut gestaltet und die Idee gefällt mir. Das einzigste ist die Typographie, welche mir nicht so sehr gefällt.
Eventuell dickere Schriftart und das '!' etwas hervorheben.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. März 2005)

Jaja, die Regeln sind manchmal sehr schwer zu verstehen, selbst wenn sie eindeutig formuliert sind...

UND geschlossen!


----------

